# Discussion on Specific Authors & Books > Author List: >  Herta Mueller

## hannah_arendt

I would like to ask about H. Mueler`s novels. Has anybody read for example "The king bows and kills"?

----------


## XaSp18

No. I haven't read one by her but I heard she's good and the title sounds interesting  :Smile:

----------


## XaSp18

No. I haven't read one by her but I heard she's good and the title sounds interesting  :Smile:

----------


## hannah_arendt

I remember that her books were for me a very big inspiration and discover. However they are not easy to read.

----------


## XaSp18

ouch..are they "too deep?"

----------


## hannah_arendt

They are connected with the II WW and Central Europe Herta Nueller had very difficult and painfull childhood and this element is also very important, I think.

----------


## XaSp18

> They are connected with the II WW and Central Europe Herta Nueller had very difficult and painfull childhood and this element is also very important, I think.


 O.O world war II . I've always been attracted to things concerning WWII  :Smile:

----------


## hannah_arendt

Now it`s just interesting event from the past but for Herta`s generation was a very painfull thing as for many people from the country I was born. I ma very lucky for not being affected by any war. However IIWW is still a problem in Poland.

----------


## XaSp18

Oh, it was somewhat difficult in our part too since Philippines was one of the bases of the Americans during those times although somehow we managed to get up. Such a shame what Philippines had become now. It used to be one of the top performing countries worldwide. Now... it's still a third world country. >.<

How come WWII is still a problem in Poland? I mean it's like generations had passed. Just clarifying  :Smile:

----------


## hannah_arendt

> Oh, it was somewhat difficult in our part too since Philippines was one of the bases of the Americans during those times although somehow we managed to get up. Such a shame what Philippines had become now. It used to be one of the top performing countries worldwide. Now... it's still a third world country. >.<
> 
> How come WWII is still a problem in Poland? I mean it's like generations had passed. Just clarifying


However during IIWW you didn`t have any military actions? Poland was distroyed by II WW and the consequences such as communism for example. Despite the time, there still very problematic areas such as collaborations with Germans or antisemitism among Poles. There is film called in polish "Pokłosie" . Here you have a trailer:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8uh9ZWimbw . It was very controversial. Nevertheless such things happenned.

I think sometimes that, the country where I live, is also a third world country.

----------


## XaSp18

> However during IIWW you didn`t have any military actions? Poland was distroyed by II WW and the consequences such as communism for example. Despite the time, there still very problematic areas such as collaborations with Germans or antisemitism among Poles. There is film called in polish "Pokłosie" . Here you have a trailer:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8uh9ZWimbw . It was very controversial. Nevertheless such things happenned.
> 
> I think sometimes that, the country where I live, is also a third world country.


Nope nothing that lethal. Thank goodness. I do not know any place here that still has the remnants of the WWII...well, except of course for the tourist spots and some old houses people chose to preserve. And yes, we have those controversial clips too. I doubt those issues ever go away. 

Well, at least you experience snow? Yeah I know it's not related to the topic XD

----------


## hannah_arendt

Yes, I experienced snow in my life :Biggrin:

----------


## XaSp18

Ugh! Philippines should experience snow! Not acid rain >.<

anyway, what side was Poland on during the WWII?

----------


## hannah_arendt

We were invaded by III Reich (Germany). It`s an article about Polish history:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Quld5950v6w

takes only 10 minutes :Smile:  Worth watching.

----------


## XaSp18

> We were invaded by III Reich (Germany). It`s an article about Polish history:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Quld5950v6w
> 
> takes only 10 minutes Worth watching.


Sure I'll be watching it... or download it first then save it on my phone.  :Smile:  Thanks

----------


## hannah_arendt

You`re welcome :Smile:

----------


## quidoftullamore

I read the English translation of Herztier, entitled The Land of the Green Plums, though I think a literal translation of the original title <I>Heartbeast</I> would have made for a more fitting and better sounding title. She has the ability to transport her reader to a dark, almost hopeless terrain and detail what life is like and what human beings are made out of in such harsh landscapes.

----------


## hannah_arendt

I have read her books in polish only. I founf very interesting her ideas about the language. Without any doubt she is very pesymistic but at thew same time has the ability of emphasizing the dark side of us.

----------

